# 𝗪𝗵𝗼 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗧𝗵𝗶𝗻𝗸 𝗜𝘀 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗗𝗼𝗺𝗶𝗻𝗮𝘁𝗲 𝗢𝗻𝗲 𝗜𝗻 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗥𝗲𝗹𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻𝘀𝗵𝗶𝗽 𝗔𝗻𝗱 𝗪𝗵𝘆�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

��


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

If I were in a relationship, both.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Its not really about one being dominant, it’s about being a united front.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

I see "healthy" dominance in a relationship not as the violation of some equality principle, which would make the dominated person "less important/valuable".

I see it as a consequence of the differences in the psychological traits within some specific context. Not all of us are equally decisive, controlling, or, conversely, free-natured and playful.
Healthy dominance has to be the one that naturally occurs when it is convenient for and agreed by both.

It doesn't make much sense to evaluate who is "more dominant" on average out of context. That alone should never dictate the outcome of mutual decisions.
Otherwise, they will stop being mutual. It will be just "slavery", when one effectively holds the other on a psychological leash, simply declaring decisions with a whip instead of deriving them mutually through reason.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

it depends on the partner lol


----------



## Laughmore (Jul 10, 2015)

Partner is usually dominating due what I'd call low health. I aspire to be securely attached and self-actualized. I know the thrill of power and it takes me away from these things.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

It's usually been me, but more so sexually. I don't really mind who takes the lead in things, I just tend to be more directed than who I've been with.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer a relationship where dominance is shared. Each partner takes a turn on top.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I prefer a relationship where dominance is shared. Each partner takes a turn on top.


Same lol

I do not really pay attention to the dominance thing if they are my SO. If they get to that point, I trust them. Which is a MAJOR thing in itself. I am not looking for a power struggle~ just someone I blend with naturally. If, they get me and I get them...who is paying attention to that/cares? I would not be with a control freak. They would not make it to SO level.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

One does the external control, while another does the internal control... That is the basic house-rules here...

_wait what, did anyone said tomboys, OMG, where? >v> <v< theehee_

Seen from outside.., it seems that that one tomboy is the supreme ruler of the relationship... Wait until we get home, you wanna know the house-rules?...

It is rather cliché to refer to "Gandalf on the bridge" but there is some truth in the fact, what can move an unmovable object?

I guess? Nothing?..., Not really, only an unstoppable force can have some impact on me... _theehee_ ^^ <3

If you want my fundamental values to change, then you have to walk over my dead body, and I wish you very good luck, this will simply not happen..., unless you present very detailed reasons, facts, as well as evidence..., because, you know, I always looking forward to be totally owned... ( If I have been pwned by someone, I will adjust my position to those new facts... _theehee_ )


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Glittris said:


> One does the external control, while another does the internal control... That is the basic house-rules here...
> 
> _wait what, did anyone said tomboys, OMG, where? >v> <v< theehee_
> 
> ...


You know I'm a big fan of yours, right?


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You know I'm a big fan of yours, right?


No, I did not know I had any fans, it just remembers me that I never can satisfy everyone and at most 8 or 10.... xD


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You know I'm a big fan of yours, right?


I agree... I always either smirk- get a chuckle/good laugh out of most of their posts. 

Talks about tomboys a lot. Watch out you tomboys!! 🤭


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Maybe tansta should try tomboying?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Electra said:


> Maybe tansta should try tomboying?


 I am wondering what Glittris considers a _tomboy_. We may can help them find their tomboy? You suggest tansta for Glittris?  @tanstaafl28 Up for wearing a wig?

@Electra What do you consider a tomboy?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

@Enigma eeerm...short hair, boy cloths, identifying as a male and being attracted to females? Though females with short hair could also be identifying as feminine just being feminists, cancer, suffering from abuse or have broken hair or maybe they simply just have a face that fits short hair. Idk. I don't want to stereotype anyone.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I would be, but it would still be a team effort.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

I've only been in one relationship, but I was submissive (in all regards, from sex to decision-making) to a very big fault, since he was the type to take advantage of a person. If I ever get into another relationship, I'd like to aim for something more equal in power, though I do have a bit of difficulty in calling the shots as someone with a lot of self-doubt.


----------

